# Children.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tough Love vs. Smacking 

Good Argument 

Most people think it improper to smack children, so I 
tried other methods to control my kids when they had one of 'those 
moments.' 

One that I always found effective was for me to just take the 
child for a car ride and talk. 

Some say it's the vibration from the car, others say it's 
the time away from any distractions such as TV, Video Games, Computer, IPod, 
etc. 

Either way, my kids usually calmed down and stopped 
misbehaving after our car ride together. Eye to eye contact helps a lot 
too.. 

I've included a photo below of one of my sessions with my 
son, in case you would like to use the technique. 

Sincerely, 


Your Friend, 

Rick 






This works with 
grandchildren,
nieces, 
and nephews as well.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Raynipper said: _*"One that I always found effective was for me to just take the child for a car ride and talk."*_

Ray, don't you think it would help your method if the child had a head-set on, so that he could hear you talking? :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS I do love the way the reader is kept in suspense, thinking about a serious ending! 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

does he move with the wipers. :lol: great, :roll: I did not suspect that ending. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I like the speed camera in the background 99

Loddy


----------

